
Extensible Access Methods Are Committed to Postgres 9.6 - craigkerstiens
http://akorotkov.github.io/blog/2016/04/06/extensible-access-methods/
======
postila
This is a good strategic move for Russian company PostgresPro because now
their work in the fields of rich types & index support has not necessarily to
be approved by hackers, and can be shipped in form of extensions. An end user
eventually will get more features for full-text search, JSON, hstore,
trigrams, array types, etc. And fast full-text search should be the first in
this list (as Alexander wrote in the post).

~~~
thinkMOAR
I thought their BSD-style license was already a pretty good reason :)

~~~
postila
The thing is that forking almost always hurts: you cannot easily get all new
functionality from new versions of original product. Years pass - and your
fork diverge more and more from the origin. So it's much better to contribute
to the original product. But it's not that easy if you change smth in core –
code review in Postgres is very strict and hard. So back to the topic, adding
extensible access methods now gives a lot of flexibility to Postgres Pro devs
– I know that they have thing developed but not yet shipped to wide audience
because before 9.6, that things could exist only as patches to Postgres. And
nobody likes patches. Now it will be mere extensions.

